

Jekyll bootstrap - nhoss2
http://nhoss2.github.com/jekyll-bootstrap

======
masnick
Along the same lines: <http://octopress.org/>

"Octopress is a framework designed by Brandon Mathis for Jekyll, the blog
aware static site generator powering Github Pages. To start blogging with
Jekyll, you have to write your own HTML templates, CSS, Javascripts and set up
your configuration. But with Octopress All of that is already taken care of.
Simply clone or fork Octopress, install dependencies and the theme, and you’re
set."

------
fady
this is awesome. "bootstraping bootstrap"

